# Wanted: small fish for snail control in tiny tank



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I posted the same question in the inverts forum, but thought I'd post here as well, under a new subject, so I can get more answers.

I have a 5gal planted tank. It has 2 snails in it, one apple snail and one nerite algae-eating snail. I want to add some shrimps later. Today I found in my little tank quite a few tiny pond snails on the tank walls. I have a few bigger pond snails in my 20gal tank at home, but I never see tiny snails on the glass. I bet you anything the rosy barbs eat them, thus keeping the population well in check.

Is there some small fish I could put in my tank that won't bother the snails that I like, but will eat pond snail eggs and tiny pond snails? Would one guppy do? (Just one, as I don't want guppy babies.)


----------



## Fish33 (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you have, or plan to have any fish in that tank, besides what you would want for snail control? I don't know much about snails, so I don't know how big the apple snail is, but I have heard that bettas will eat any snail small enough to fit in their mouth, plus if you don't plan on any other fish in the tank, it might be perfect for a betta!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't plan to put any other fish in there, except for snail control. I have read that putting a betta in with apple snails is pot luck. Some of them will attack the snail and try to pull it out of its shelll and eat it, some of them will just leave it alone.

I guess I was hoping for an even smaller fish, that I can be sure won't hurt the big snails, and will leave plenty of space in the tank for lots of shrimps in the future.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are not alot of options with such a small tank. You can try to maintain them by hand. Putting lettuce in there at night and pulling it out in the morning. At that point if your prize snails are on there you can save them. If you get a fish that eats snails he has free reign on any of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

I would recommend a small school of 3 dwarf puffers to tackle you snail problem. Depending on your population of unwanted snails, the dwarfs may or may not try to eat your prized snails as well. It's kind of a toss up. I did like the suggestion of placing lettuce in the tank then removing and flushing it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2005)

IA couple of Botia skunks would be great for that( in my oppinion) ive had 3 for a few months and they love to eat snails. They only get about 1 1/2 inches and are curious and playful in theer tank. They also make werid clicking noises when chasing eachother. Ive also had ghost shrimp in the tank and they never really bothered them much at all. They are also good bottom feeders to eat exess food. Ive only seen mine eat small snails( nothing bigger than 3/4 because they just suck it right out)I hope this suggestion helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

id go with dwarf puffers. they'll keep your snail population down by eating the babies.
(only put dawrf puffers in if those are the only fish you plan to keep)
btw, how big is your tank?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

nvm, somehow i skipedover the "5 gal planted tank)
you can fit a maximum 2 dwarf puffers in that tank


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Dwarf puffers will go after the applesnail as well. How about 3 or 4 White Cloud Mountain Minnows? They eat pond snails and a 5 gal will be large enough for 3 or 4 of them. I have had applesnails in with my bait and tackle shop minnows (much larger then the WCMM) and they did not bother the applesnails, so I'm pretty sure the WCMM will not either. But they eat pond snails and small MTSs.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I think I like garfield's suggestion best. I wouldn't want to risk botias, puffers, or even a betta in my tank. I think the nerite snail would be even more vulnerable than the apple snail. The apple snail has an operculum (shell door) so it can close itself up if it senses danger, but the nerite doesn't have one. If the fish knocks it off the glass, its belly is unprotected, and the fish gets escargot for lunch!

I have admired white cloud mountain minnows in the shops and thought I'd like to get some sometime. Knowing that they eat little pond snails means that now is the time!

Thanks all, for your advice. 

PS Bettas, botias, and puffers all seem like very cool fish and I'm sure I'll get them sometime, just not for this tank.


----------

